
Stranger Knows Best: Other People Know More About What Will Make Us Happy Than We Do - peter123
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090319142352.htm
======
ShabbyDoo
What am I missing here? I'm a guy in his mid-30's with a wife and a couple of
kids. If I go out on a weekend night, the last thing I want to do is go to a
loud bar/restaurant. It's stressful and keeps me from enjoying the company of
the people I'm with. However, dance clubs are full of "young" folk who like
the atmosphere, hook-up potential, etc. If I asked one of them how much they
liked the new club that just opened up, they'd probably have great things to
say. This doesn't mean that I'd be at all happy.

Conversely, I'm happy to ask others how they like their X's (TV, phone, etc.)
before making a purchase. As experienced device users, they know what
questions I ought to be asking about myself (Do I have fat fingers?) and my
needs that I probably wouldn't have otherwise considered.

Did I not understand ScienceDaily at all?

~~~
nazgulnarsil
no, you just don't buy in to the underlying averaging of all experiences that
socialism entails. No matter how many ways they come up with of saying that
you should be doing what someone else tells you, the underlying assumptions
are wrong.

